# Whats your solution to camping/festival hair???



## spittingpink (Mar 27, 2012)

may have agree'd to camp at Download this year. For the last few years I've done hotels at festivals, havent camped for years. Back in the day I wasnt bothered about looking good or was young enough to pull off synthetic dreads, but now I do care and have aged! lol

So what do I do with my hair?? I have to wash it every day or it looks disscusting and because its quite fine, dry shampoo just seems to gack it up! I could wash it with cold water, but how would I dry it???

any suggestions???


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 27, 2012)

A wig! lol!

I kid.

French braids?  Keep them in braids until you can thoroughly wash your hair.  And bobby pins... do the Laura Croft!


----------



## spittingpink (Mar 27, 2012)

unfortunatley I really dont suit french braids (plus I cant do em and my bloke wouldnt even attempt it! lol) I have actually considered a wig!! lol


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 27, 2012)

How about pig tail braids?





The important thing is keeping it in a braid so that it will keep the dirt out and at a minimum. 

Or corn rolls:


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 27, 2012)

Or...

A tight bun with a bandana over it!


----------



## spittingpink (Mar 27, 2012)

Current hair is just a bit longer than this...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you just let your hair air dry? I rarely use a blow dryer, but then again I live in the desert. I can also go a few days between washings though.

Hope someone can offer better advice.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 27, 2012)

My advice is to wash your hair just before you go. Then not worry about the cleanliness until you get back.

In the mean time you can wear a bandana or base ball cap or just pin it back.

Whenever I have gone camping, it is the rare woman that looks put together.

Most of us just rough it like the men.


----------

